# Which actor would be best to play Poison Ivy in a Nolan Batman movie



## Bender (Aug 1, 2008)

Since Nolan has shown such great usage with Batman characters who do you think should be it?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Aug 1, 2008)

Rachel McAdams, Scarlett Johansson or Piper Perabo


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 1, 2008)

Angelina Jolie...seductive and badass! Perfect match.
come to think of it she could also play Catwoman...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think he'd use her but anyway I'd have to say Scarlette Johansson.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2008)

do we need a separate thread for each villain?


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

No one, I think she's a pretty weak villain, never was in my favourites.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

Either Keanu Reeves or Christian Bale.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 1, 2008)

pamela anderson


----------



## Shorty (Aug 1, 2008)

Scarlett Johansson would make a good Poison Ivy


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2008)

Nolan hates women, she's not happening.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2008)

but catwoman is right?


i'll pay just to see her lick herself


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nolan hates women, she's not happening.


TDK had like two women, other was a crooked cop and the other blew up


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

I think that proves that he hates them if he blowin them up

It should be an unknown if she ever makes it to the films. I hate when movies use star-power.


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 13, 2008)

I would just get some unknown; none of the ones mention appeal to me in that role, maybe Jolie.


----------

